# Photo Tourny: Reflection



## Ben

EDIT: IGNORE the title 

Sorry guys, no mirror shots of yourselves! (No matter how tempting)   *Btw, I will only be accepting sunsets/images if it clearly fits the theme.* Hoping to see some good stuff this time around, make it interesting 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1024x768
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

--------------------------------------------------------

Mine for now:

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/3c053f4a.jpg





EDIT: IGNORE the title


----------



## speedyink

Hmmm...choices, choices

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02538.jpg






I'll use this one for now


----------



## Egon

I can actually be in this one!

----
Never mind.


----------



## 4NGU$

^^ erm thats refraction not reflection 
and you both forgot your links 
anyways heres mine 


http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/BIkes/_MG_7681.jpg


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> Hmmm...choices, choices
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02538.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll use this one for now



uh oh....I just remembered, I think it was you that had a VERY nice reflective picture in the sunsets thread  Shoulda been on the front page of interfacelift or something 

Or maybe it was Vroom?


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm switching my picture. Hopefully it still fits. Even if it doesn't, I highly doubt any pic here would win vs tidy's lol.
Nice shot btw Tidy.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/Jewellery2.jpg





Bob


----------



## MBGraphics

Unfortunatly it's a little cut off, but i thought it looked neat =)
I also have some of some Snowy Egrets, but the whites were blown out because I accidentaly switched modes and the settings were way to low, making the pictures really blown out.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/2210527053_5f7d004486_o.jpg


----------



## Vizy

MBGraphics said:


> Unfortunatly it's a little cut off, but i thought it looked neat =)
> I also have some of some Snowy Egrets, but the whites were blown out because I accidentaly switched modes and the settings were way to low, making the pictures really blown out.
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/2210527053_5f7d004486_o.jpg



damn is that for real? thats crazy


----------



## Campo

Why are we ignoring the title?


----------



## Campo

I know I can't compete with MBGraphics but here's my entry

LINK - http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh158/campo81/100_0207.jpg


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> Were you talking about this one Ben?
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Nature/IMGP8546.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'm going to use that though.
> I know I have much better ones around here somewhere.
> Bob



Nah, not that one 



Campo said:


> I know I can't compete with MBGraphics but here's my entry
> 
> LINK - http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh158/campo81/100_0207.jpg



Think you have something with a little bit more of a "reflection"? 



Campo said:


> Why are we ignoring the title?



Because I Said "Relfection"


----------



## 4NGU$

im stilol looking for my backup disks to find the one i rally want to use


----------



## Punk

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/1598317.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Benji, You've used that before haven't you?

Nice to see me in your pic, Chris! 

Here's mine;
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/IMG_4939_001.jpg


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Benji, You've used that before haven't you?



I have three pictures with the same Seal and Sunset, taken not long after or before this one.


----------



## Ben

webbenji said:


> I have three pictures with the same Seal and Sunset, taken not long after or before this one.



Have anything else? Not really a reflection...

Edited original post, making things more clear.


----------



## subtle

Long time no see guys... 

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Besilhuette-1.jpg


----------



## Ben

subtle said:


> Long time no see guys...
> 
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Besilhuette-1.jpg



Whew, I haven't seen you in forever! Welcome back! Remember me? I've gotten a name change recently. (Formerly Halian)


----------



## 4NGU$

bloody hell long time no see indeed 
how goes it?


----------



## MBGraphics

Vizy93 said:


> damn is that for real? thats crazy



Yup, it's for reall 
I took it just a few months ago, it's called a Mandarin duck


----------



## subtle

Ben said:


> Whew, I haven't seen you in forever! Welcome back! Remember me? I've gotten a name change recently. (Formerly Halian)



Sure I do!!
And what's with the name change?



4NGU$ said:


> bloody hell long time no see indeed
> how goes it?



Yeah, been a few months i think...
Was little busy.. I still am actually.
But one needs to set his priorities straight


----------



## Kornowski

The name rings a bell, but I can't put my finger on it, anyway! Welcome back dude! Good thread to start in too


----------



## Ben

subtle said:


> Sure I do!!
> And what's with the name change?



Eh, Ben is my real name, so.....I dunno, just wanted something different


----------



## speedyink

Ben said:


> Nah, not that one



if it was mine it's most likely in here

http://speedyink.deviantart.com/gallery/

I'm tempted to switch mine to the "Another building" picture...


----------



## 4NGU$

i changed mine


----------



## Irishwhistle

Drat! I'm late!!!  If I did miscount can you save a spot for me? Thanks!


----------



## Ben

Irishwhistle said:


> Drat! I'm late!!!  If I did miscount can you save a spot for me? Thanks!



There's only 9. Plus 2 entries don't even count in my eyes, so technically 7.


----------



## MBGraphics

Does mine count Ben?
Just wondering, let me know if it doesnt and i'll take it off for you to end any confusion.


----------



## Ben

MBGraphics said:


> Does mine count Ben?
> Just wondering, let me know if it doesnt and i'll take it off for you to end any confusion.



It counts, it IS a reflection  But there are 2 in here that are not.


----------



## Campo

Is this one any better Ben?


----------



## tidyboy21

Hope I'm not too late? Now, this one is a bit different so I will explain how I got the shot, most of you will be thinking I just did it in Photoshop else! I laid out some CD's and reflected a music symbol on to them. The music symbol I printed and cut out, stuck it on the side of a soft box (Google soft box if you don't know what one is). Pretty effective eh.


----------



## Campo

VERY effective mate


----------



## Ben

Campo said:


> Is this one any better Ben?



Ehh...not really, I don't see it as a "reflection"


----------



## Nightrain

If I can find some of my old pics I'll submit one. Kinda funny though how bit-tech just had a photo contest with the exact same theme. There were some pretty creative entries so it should be interesting to see what us CF guys can bring to the table .


----------



## Verve

Well, here's mine. I never thought I'd have a suitable pic for the competitions but hey 

There is nothing but water on the bottom half of the picture, it just the ceiling being reflected on the water surface:


----------



## Ben

Okay people, I'm giving this one more day to get your entries in. There is only 1 spot left. Here are the people I am counting in this tourny

1. Ben
2. Speedyink
3. 4NGU$
4. vroom_skies
5. MBGraphics
6. Kornowski 
7. subtle
8. tidyboy21
9. Starwarsman

@ webbenji -

First off, I wouldn't really count yours as a reflection, second off, I believe you have used that same picture in two tournys already. I don't really care if they are 3 different pictures, they all look the same to me. I know that may be a bit harsh, but I just don't see that as being fair game.

If you want to take the last spot, and submit a different picture that fits the theme, fine. Otherwise, I'm not counting you.

@ Campo -

Got anything that resembles an actual reflection? I don't see those pictures you posted fitting the theme.


----------



## massahwahl

tidyboy21 said:


> Hope I'm not too late? Now, this one is a bit different so I will explain how I got the shot, most of you will be thinking I just did it in Photoshop else! I laid out some CD's and reflected a music symbol on to them. The music symbol I printed and cut out, stuck it on the side of a soft box (Google soft box if you don't know what one is). Pretty effective eh.




Theres my vote! Awesome, Awesome unique idea!


----------



## massahwahl

Just out of curiosity, when it comes to these tournaments is it ok to use photoshop to edit exposure or lighting settings?


----------



## Ben

ukulele_ninja said:


> Just out of curiosity, when it comes to these tournaments is it ok to use photoshop to edit exposure or lighting settings?



I would like to see the original before the edit if you did something like that. But I usually would only allow cropping and straightening. It really depends on who is running the tourny also.


----------



## massahwahl

Ben said:


> I would like to see the original before the edit if you did something like that. But I usually would only allow cropping and straightening. It really depends on who is running the tourny also.



Ok, I was just wandering for future reference. I may enter this one if that spot is still open tonight when I get my flashbox built!


----------



## DirtyD86

i figured i'd give this tourny a shot... my first ever entry  :

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/9760/feb1038ql0.jpg


----------



## Ben

Hmm....I will think about accepting that. I suppose it is reflecting off of two things and completely blinding me. Okay, 10 entries it is. I will get the poll up later.


----------



## speedyink

Haha, I thought the word "reflection" wouldn't need any further explanation.  I guess I was wrong


----------



## 4NGU$

speedyink said:


> Haha, I thought the word "reflection" wouldn't need any further explanation.  I guess I was wrong



i dont know how people miss interpret that in any way ?  

ps i changed mine back 

i think tidy should remove his picture 
erm because he erm yeah 

nice picture tidy well done


----------



## DirtyD86

_"1. The act of reflecting or the state of being reflected.
2. *Something, such as light, radiant heat, sound, or an image, *that is reflected.
3. 
a. Mental concentration; careful consideration.
b. A thought or an opinion resulting from such consideration.
4. An indirect expression of censure or discredit: a reflection on his integrity.
5. A manifestation or result: Her achievements are a reflection of her courage.
6. Anatomy 
a. The folding of a membrane from the wall of a cavity over an organ and back to the wall.
b. The folds so made"_

lots of different ways to interpret it i suppose


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> There's only 9. Plus 2 entries don't even count in my eyes, so technically 7.



Assuming you saved a spot like I asked, here is mine:


----------



## Ben

Sorry Jordan, I'm not spot saving. Didn't you check out the rules? 

Anyways, I'm putting the tourny up in a few.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> Sorry Jordan, I'm not spot saving. Didn't you check out the rules?
> 
> Anyways, I'm putting the tourny up in a few.



Drat! I guess I'll just wait till next time.


----------



## Campo

Gee thanks


----------



## captain_ouzo

hope this is what your`e after...1st entry for me )


----------



## vroom_skies

The poll is already up man.

Heres the link:
http://www.computerforum.com/114657-photo-tourny-voting-reflections.html

PS- Ashame you missed out. Nice shot you've got there.


----------



## MBGraphics

ummm...your forgot somthing..haha

put this:






replace the x's with the URL


----------



## captain_ouzo

darn and golly gosh..and other subtle expletives...took too long again !!!!


----------



## vroom_skies

lol, it happens to the best of us.


----------

